# Which bike should I fix up? ( pix inside )



## Psylock1045 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, so in making my final preparations for my upcoming departure in the Spring, I've come to a bit of a dilemma. I have 2 bicycles, and no clue which one I should use for the trip XD.

My original intention was to avoid cities whenever possible and stick to mountain/forest trails and back roads most of the time. But while I still plan on doing that, I have a feeling I'm going to end up in cities more frequently than first thought. And thus the issue.

pic #1, my current main bike. This thing sat chained to the side of my brothers house for a year, exposed to all weather. When I lost my job in January 2014 and came back for it, it still worked just as good, just needed some air in the tires. 21 Speed, overall pretty sturdy. It's actually inactive at the moment, because the front wheel has fallen apart entirely. The bike is simply sitting on the axle in this picture, it's not attached. I was a moron and lost all the ball bearings when trying to fix it after a nasty blow out and some other shenanigans. I had half the right sized bearings, half bearings that are too big for the hub, resulting in a lop-sided ride, and frequently tightening the quick-release. But last week, the wheel totally gave out and won't stay attached anymore. Brakes need to be fixed/replaced, hand grips are falling apart. No suspension, but seat is more comfortable. I have ridden this thing for an hour and a half straight, total of 11 miles, and was sore as hell for 2 days after. ( Which is expected, considering the most activity I usually do is the 5 minute ride to the grocery store once or twice a week )







pic #2, my "project" bike. I bought this with the plan of cannibalizing off of the old bike, and making this beast my touring bike. It is fixed-gear, courtesy of the previous owner. Has full suspension ( minus the seat ) and is VERY bouncy. Brakes work great, although they feel a little stiff. Both wheels are in great shape, the hand grips are more comfortable, but have no rubber inside and slide off the handlebars very easily. The seat is like sitting on a jagged rock. This bike is heavier, and overall very strong and tough. The previous owner had used it as an actual mountain biking bicycle, and this thing feels as badass as it looks.






bike #2 would be a LOT more work, and would be heavier, but has the suspension and sturdiness for potential offroading, which I do plan on there being plenty of. Bike #1, however, is less work, and has already proven itself to be able to handle a TON of abuse and keep on rolling. I am NOT gentle on my belongings at all, and bikes are no exception. Bike #2 looks better, has shinier parts, ( like the chain for example ) but bike #1 is already halfway ready for the trip. I can't decide which would be better for my trip, I see a lot of benefit of both. So what do you guys think?


----------



## scrutable (Feb 23, 2015)

Bike #1 is simpler and if you do end up doing more road/city stuff, as you think you might, suspension just means more effort and another thing to die.
Honestly though, either of them haha, back to sqare one. Maybe there should be a #3.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 23, 2015)

bike 1 would be easier and you could could carry more on it.


----------



## Tude (Feb 24, 2015)

How far do you plan on your ride? I love long distance bicycle riding - or even a few days out and about but ... I would not do anything on either one posted (I'm sorry) - AS IS. HOWEVER Number One would be better with some big work on it though - tires, rims, brakes - do look at those cables, need a rebuilt bb too - how's that chain?. Ya gotta think - OK - what if I just broke 5 spokes on my bike - can I fix it? (I sucked at my first one - hit a big ass pothole and could only semi fix 3 spokes and wobbled home for the next 15 miles with no brakes up and down hills - sucked).

Big thing is to avoid as much as possible the problems before traveling - as this is your vehicle. Sucks when it breaks down. So plan ahead - and plan ahead reasonably - DOOOO check out to see if you have a co-op around you that can help you with bike repairs! We have a couple in the city - one of them will help repair your bike if you stay and learn and help with other people's bikes - great experience! If they have (or even the local bike shops) free bike repair sessions - hit them - they are good things for you (I teach some where I live). 

Do it - it's fun as hell - but plan ahead on your riding material as well as where you are going (I'm the researcher and where I'm going - I have a good idea where the bike shops are ...). If you have problems finding stuff where you are - pm me and I will see what I can find out through my bicycle clubs.  Plan and doooooo have fun. I am a few years from having a bike trip - planned on one last year - moved and then that fell through. THIS YEAR I will be doing one - got my bike and equipment all prepped just have to do it! 

we need a @Kate Westcoast to chime in - she's the leading lady here for long distance riding.  Look her up - she's got a pretty good blog going as well.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 24, 2015)

Definitely the first bike. It is kind of a decent bike.
Bike #2 is an utter piece of shit. I would only ride it to my next bike.

"Huffy" is what you put on a bike you don't want stolen even when it isn't locked.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Feb 24, 2015)

everything wrong with number 1 is easily replaced by cannibalizing number 2, and vice versa. ( well...except possibly for BB...what's that stand for? lol ) the cables are worn and I plan on grabbing some new cables before I leave, and riding the ones on there until they give out. The chain is solid, but could use a good cleaning. Overall, for a bike that sat out in all weather for a year, it's in excellent condition.

I know nothing of the cycling shops around here. Well, I know that I will NEVER trust Bike Doctor with a bike of mine again. Those people are crooks. Took my bike in, they fixed it, gave it back and a couple days later something else broke, happened like 5 or 6 times in a row. Never had that problem before, and haven't had that problem since. I checked out a shop on the west side of Baltimore and they wouldn't allow me to sit in on the mechanic while he worked so that I could learn what to do, and so they didn't get my money either. There USED to be a real nice 1-person bike shop in Glen Burnie, where I grew up, but I think the dude retired and closed up his shop. After that, I have no clue about anything at all in this area.


----------



## Tude (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry - bb is for replacing bottom bracket - attaches to crank. I kill mine every few years by riding in the salt/snow - and eventually riding through some almost knee high muddy crap from an overflowed bridge from a huge rainstorm. They wear out.

And yeah while I do many of my own repairs - other things I suck at so I take it to a shop - and after several shop try-outs - I have shops I'll take my bikes too - and many others I will not.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Feb 24, 2015)

yeah pretty sure I can fix that with parts from number 2 as well. I figure that whatever I don't immediately have to replace, can go in one of my litter-bucket-panniers and come with me. Wish I could take a whole spare wheel, lol.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Feb 24, 2015)

the only real problems with number 1 are the brakes need to be adjusted and given new pads, and the front wheel is toast. Everything else is minor and easily dealt with.


----------



## Tude (Feb 24, 2015)

Cool! Brake pads are no problem! Good luck and doooo have fun!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 24, 2015)

Some communities have programs which will let you use their shop, tools and expertise for a nominal fee. These places will also sometimes sell you cheap used parts.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Feb 24, 2015)

If there's one in the Baltimore area, I must've missed it, cuz I can't find anything like that around here. I googled it a while back when I first got the idea in my head.


----------



## tobepxt (Feb 24, 2015)

my vote goes to the first one. get a new seat and build some panniers. if you need bike parts look into bike co-ops where they can help you figure out what would work best for you too..


----------



## Michael Grant (Feb 24, 2015)

they both appear to be troll bikes

but if i had to choose i would take option # 1 simply because it is a rigid mountain bike, throw some slicks and panniers on and your laughing


----------



## Psylock1045 (Feb 24, 2015)

....troll bike?

( i googled this term to try to find out what it was...returned some rather amusing images. I highly recommend doing it XD )


----------



## Psylock1045 (Feb 24, 2015)

ok, I googled the area using the term " bike co-op" and managed to find something this time. I guess proper search terms do help XD. emailing them now about getting in there and getting stuff done. heck, if they have a better option available in their build-a-bike program, I'll donate these 2 bikes and take that one instead. Though I am really fond of #1, it just needs a bit of elbow grease and it'll be an excellent touring bike.


----------



## nobody nomad (Feb 24, 2015)

I would definitely go for #1 over #2. As others have said, throw some panniers on it and you should be good to go. Don't forget to pack a spare innertube/patch kit + a small toolkit might be useful as well!
You'll probably want to change out the tires if you're planning on doing much on-road riding. Knobby mountain bike tires on asphalt are not efficient at all. How rough of trails are you anticipating? If you can find a pair of touring tires (significantly thinner than mountain tires, but not as thin as road tires so you can still go off road), they might make for a smoother ride. 

Also I would be a bit concerned that you got so sore after only 10 miles --was it because you're not it, or because the bike doesn't fit you? If you ride a wrong-sized bike it can cause a lot of joint/muscle pain.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not fit at all. I have been inactive for the last few years...my last 2 jobs were driving a cab....not much physical activity involved in that. I've never really had an issue with bike fit, a quick adjustment of the seat height and I'm good to go. I WOULD like some larger handlebars, so I can sit more upright, though.


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 30, 2015)

Been researching the same thing for a few months now. lots of good tips and resources if you do a web search on bikepacking and forget that second bike you are going to be limited with rack choices and more. getting out of Md on bike can be tricky until you get west of city at least. check out the stealth camping techniques and hammocks are perfect, build yourself a little alcohol stove for hot water. Best wishes on your travels. have you thought about a trailer ? Iam building the crimsonhalo prometheus design now but you might prefer a single wheel bob type.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Mar 30, 2015)

Justin Case said:


> Been researching the same thing for a few months now. lots of good tips and resources if you do a web search on bikepacking and forget that second bike you are going to be limited with rack choices and more. getting out of Md on bike can be tricky until you get west of city at least. check out the stealth camping techniques and hammocks are perfect, build yourself a little alcohol stove for hot water. Best wishes on your travels. have you thought about a trailer ? Iam building the crimsonhalo prometheus design now but you might prefer a single wheel bob type.


nah, don't need a trailer. got kitty litter bucket panniers, a sturdy backpack, and I'm good to go. I went with bike #1, and am just waiting for access to tools to put it together. If all goes well, I'll be stealth camping/spanging in some part of MD in a couple weeks, and in late April/early May, heading out across the country. sure wish I could bring my kitties with me. Gonna miss the shit out of those furballs. my buddy Loki is my avatar.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 1, 2015)

Psylock1045 said:


> nah, don't need a trailer. got kitty litter bucket panniers, a sturdy backpack, and I'm good to go. I went with bike #1, and am just waiting for access to tools to put it together. If all goes well, I'll be stealth camping/spanging in some part of MD in a couple weeks, and in late April/early May, heading out across the country. sure wish I could bring my kitties with me. Gonna miss the shit out of those furballs. my buddy Loki is my avatar.



my thought would be An


Psylock1045 said:


> nah, don't need a trailer. got kitty litter bucket panniers, a sturdy backpack, and I'm good to go. I went with bike #1, and am just waiting for access to tools to put it together. If all goes well, I'll be stealth camping/spanging in some part of MD in a couple weeks, and in late April/early May, heading out across the country. sure wish I could bring my kitties with me. Gonna miss the shit out of those furballs. my buddy Loki is my avatar.



What are you doing about electric ? i built i kitty litter battery box with usb and inverter for lights laptop radio etc, i have steering issues at high speed with it in a book bag strapped to my handlebars though so im going to trailer that. as far as backpacks go have nothing but good experiences with my large alice pack i modified into a Malice pack almost twenty years and no problems with it. i would think annapolic would be bes


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 1, 2015)

t for spanging for the trip before you head west you will get all the travelers coming in by boat sympathies and maybe some badass kickdowns on weatherproof gear and such.


----------

